# LOWRYDER X AK47 or AUTO AK47!!!



## GrandDaddyToke

I started a new grow a few days ago and thought I would do a journal. My last few grows I did not do a journal and had poor grows!!!!!! (BAD KARMA):cry: 
Number one several months ago I bought an 8 X 4 Sun Hut. The hut had contaminated material in the plastic (MADE IN CHINA) :hairpull: which effected the growth of the plants.
I did received a full refund on the SUN HUT because there was a recall. I found this out to late so this grow was very poor.
*This is also the same on the Hydro Huts so anyone that has purchased either one of these products within the last year should check where you purchased to see if you got a bad one. Here is a link that talks about the problem. This is in a form but it gives you all the information.*
http://www.reefermanseeds.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9785
Getting back to my new grow I traded lots of my lighting and a few other items to get 2 1000 watt HPS Hortilux bulbs complete with ballasts. I stayed with my same reflectors Sun system IIIs that have the tempered glass to keep heat enclosed and out the inline fans. I should have went with better reflectors but $$$ was tight. I built a 25 square foot area that is under an AC vent that runs in the center of this area. I have 1 inline fan with an order sock on 1 light and the other has an inline fan just pulling air to recycle and cool. I may need another sock for odor as time goes on???
My house temp runs @ 77 degrees F. As usual both inline fans vent out my crawl space and out the ridge vent. I run 2 small fans inside the area 24/7 to blow on seedlings and circulate the air in the area. There are also 2 large fans blowing fresh air in this space. The temps are great.
I bought 50 of the Auto AK47 from www.dope-seeds.com ordered on Monday night and received my seeds the next Monday morning. I also received 10 free Thai Haze X Skunk with my order. *(GREAT SERVICE AS ALLWAYS!!!)*
I had 100% on germination and put in soil on June 26th which makes them 6 days old in these pictures. I started in Fox Farm soil and been using the Big Bloom as FF recommends. I have had some great grows with the auto flower and very excited about this one. Here are some pictures of the grow and the set-up!!:watchplant: 
*:confused2: Any suggestions would be appreciated*.:confused2:


----------



## Thorn

not had a proper read yet so excuse my ognorance, but i will check back when i can as i just love the AF strains


----------



## ms4ms

your set-up is very nice. Plenty of room and plenty of lite. I have finally finished better air circulation in my closet. I will watch your auto grow with interest as I just finished one under horrible conditions compared to your lab.


----------



## ugmjfarmer

awesome setup! I'm sure interested in the final results. Good thing about Lowrider x AK47 is that they finish in 70-90 days from seed so results should be quick. I love everything your doing here so far so keep it up!


----------



## Richy-B

I'm also considering Auto AK47's. I'm gonna want to watch this grow! Already have LRx1's and LRx2's goin' on. Tryin for a S.O.G.

HERE'S SOME *GREEN MOJO *4 U!


----------



## someguy

nice setup, looks like you really put some time into construction. i feel ya! well best of luck!!


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

Richy-B said:
			
		

> I'm also considering Auto AK47's. I'm gonna want to watch this grow! Already have LRx1's and LRx2's goin' on. Tryin for a S.O.G.
> 
> Richy I looked @ your last Lowryder grow. It was OUTSTANDING:holysheep: Thats what I hope I get close to with the AK!! I had a real good auto grow a while back so I am going to stay with them!!:smoke1:


----------



## gettinggray1964

very nice set-up dude!! keep us updated on this grow i too am thinking about the auto-ak47!!!!


----------



## mrniceguy

nice....ill be watching this one....good luck.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

Here are a few pictures I took yesterday 7/5/08 *9* days in soil. I started Fox Farm Grow Big yesterday 6-4-4. I also use FF Big Bloom from seed to finish its an organic nutrient. I used this same feeding schedule the last auto grow I did and it worked out very well. 9 days seems early to give 6-4-4 but the autos seem to love it. I will increase every few days and @ 2 or so weeks start with Advanced Nutrients bud blood or Fox Farm open sesame. The Advanced Nutrients was given to me along with Dr. Horrnby big bud.
I never used eather of these products. Should I stay strictly FF or try the others *?? ANY ADVICE ??* I will post a few pictures after the girls wake up today to show the change with the 6-4-4. I ended up with 43 plants out of 50 seeds was hoping for 100% but 7 never came up from soil.:fid:


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

Here is a few shots under the lights after a good feeding!!:spit:


----------



## Richy-B

s21thomas said:
			
		

> Here are a few pictures I took yesterday 7/5/08 *9* days in soil. I started Fox Farm Grow Big yesterday 6-4-4. I also use FF Big Bloom from seed to finish its an organic nutrient. I used this same feeding schedule the last auto grow I did and it worked out very well. 9 days seems early to give 6-4-4 but the autos seem to love it. I will increase every few days and @ 2 or so weeks start with Advanced Nutrients bud blood or Fox Farm open sesame. The Advanced Nutrients was given to me along with Dr. Horrnby big bud.
> I never used eather of these products. Should I stay strictly FF or try the others *?? ANY ADVICE ??* I will post a few pictures after the girls wake up today to show the change with the 6-4-4. I ended up with 43 plants out of 50 seeds was hoping for 100% but 7 never came up from soil.:fid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a heck of a ratio! Good job!  I've always used Botanicare. But this time I'm also doin it a lil' different.  I'm goin half Botanicare, half FF Big Bloom(talked it out with a bud) , for Flowering nutes. But also, I'm using some Bio-Bloom(bio-bizz) in flowering stage as well. Derived from Molasses and sea kelp, provides a great taste to buds. Didn't use those two fertilizer brands the last three harvest, just Botanicare, and their some of the best LR's I've seen. So this stuff should just make them better. So, I advise "yes" try somethin different. You never know til you try.
Click to expand...


----------



## MrPuffAlot

I would go 1/2 strength nutes and water/feed/water/feed.

if you go full strength, only feed once a week.

Goodluck.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Wow, looking sweet. Your room is going to be a nice mini-jungle! Will each plant bush out or simply be a single cola?


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Wow, looking sweet. Your room is going to be a nice mini-jungle! Will each plant bush out or simply be a single cola?


 
They are discribed as branching out and exploding in growth once they start to flower. I expect this should happen towards the end of this week. I should start seeing the males soon too. I hope I have a good Female ratio.
Here is a link to the Auto AK47 that discribes their growth in their 10 week life span.
http://www.dope-seeds.com/low_life_seeds.htm

I took a few pictures this morning just when the lights went out. I give them a good spraying of good dechlorinated pH adjusted water each morning. I may use some liquid light foliar spray soon. I used it on my last auto grow. They were under 3-400 watt hps not the 2 1000 I have now. I need to think about that one or get some advice if anyone has used the liquid light with 1000 watt??


----------



## Richy-B

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> I would go 1/2 strength nutes and water/feed/water/feed.
> 
> if you go full strength, only feed once a week.
> 
> Goodluck.


Guess it depends on the nutes, and or conditions. With Botanicare I used full strength every watering. Never have a problem. I've just been goin' by the directions on the bottle of Botanicare. At first, I only use half strength. But later, used full strength, like the bottle says. 
So, is FF Big Bloom a nute I might want to go half strength with then?


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

I use the Fox Farm every watering which right now thats every day. I like to keep the plants in the container I started in untill sexing. With the lighting,fans and quick growth of this strain they dry out in 24 hours. When I know it is a female for sure she will go to a 2 gallon bag which will require less water untill she gets bigger. I typically do a flush every 10 days once they are 4 or 5 weeks. It has worked good with the Lowryder Strains so far for me no nutrient burn. With the plant having such a short life time *(IMO)* I think this is what they need.  On other strains I never use nitrigon @ a young age. I have 2 runts that I have not started nutrients on yet. They were two that came up and just didn't want to open   They do get the organic Big Bloom. 
I will post a picture or so every day so we all can see what they do. This one is Monday 7/7 @ 18:00


----------



## [email protected]

well goodluck man, looks like your off to a good start...you sure got some short stocky plants..


----------



## Richy-B

"quote" I like to keep the plants in the container I started in untill sexing."quote"
I always have too. I've used the 4x4x3&1/2in.deep since I started growing LR's1&2 for a starter pot. I recently switched to a smaller 3x3x2in.deep. I'm not sure if that will keep my plants smaller.? In that small a pot should I transplant before showing sex? Or is it better that way, so when I do transplant, the roots aren't going to be started in the pot as deep allowing for more room for roots. What's your suggestion?
Anybody with AF experience's suggestion's? I'll even giv a pic. Hold on. *These are not the same age plants either*, just wanted to show how big they get before even showing sex. By then do you think the lil pot's will be root bound. Making those plants smaller?


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

Richy-B said:
			
		

> "quote" I like to keep the plants in the container I started in untill sexing."quote"
> I always have too. I've used the 4x4x3&1/2in.deep since I started growing LR's1&2 for a starter pot. I recently switched to a smaller 3x3x2in.deep. I'm not sure if that will keep my plants smaller.? In that small a pot should I transplant before showing sex? Or is it better that way, so when I do transplant, the roots aren't going to be started in the pot as deep allowing for more room for roots. What's your suggestion?
> Anybody with AF experience's suggestion's? I'll even giv a pic. Hold on. *These are not the same age plants either*, just wanted to show how big they get before even showing sex. By then do you think the lil pot's will be root bound. Making those plants smaller?


 
My last lowryder grow was 3 strains, Lowryder #2, Master Kush X Lowryder, and Masterlow X Blueberry. I used the same pots I am starting this grow from seed to hopefully sexing. The last grow I was showing sex @ 10 to 14 days. When I transplanted to the 2 gallon bags they were not to root bound. Once I put them in the bags they took off. Towards the end of the grow I was watering once a day because the size of the plants. I like to the do the extra work of watering because IMO I think its good to do as long as you get lots of run-off out the bag or pot. Once I harvested I checked the soil in the bags and still had lots of root space  Here is the link to this grow this is kinda what I am following on Nutrients and pot size. The only difference is my better lighting:holysheep: 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20531

IMO I don't think the size in early growth effects the final out come of plant size on the Lowryder Strains @ least not the 3 I did on this past I did.:aok: If you have time visit that older journal and check it out!!


----------



## Thorn

i wait until sexing to transplant. Just have a play around until you find out what works best for you


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

My plants have been in soil since 6/26 thas makes them 14 days in soil. It took a few days to sprout out of soil some a lot longer than others as you can see my 2 runts in this picture taken @ 13:00 on Wed. 7/9. How do most of you all do days old?  *(In soil or once they sprout)*


----------



## KGB30

Nice looking ladies & setup...


----------



## Richy-B

s21thomas said:
			
		

> My plants have been in soil since 6/26 thas makes them 14 days in soil. It took a few days to sprout out of soil some a lot longer than others as you can see my 2 runts in this picture taken @ 13:00 on Wed. 7/9. How do most of you all do days old? *(In soil or once they sprout)*
> 
> 
> 
> s21thomas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might just be high but, what are you asking at the end of this post?  My first batch is now 21 days old and starting to show sex, 2 males is what it looks like so far. These are LRx1 seeds I bred from my first intentional pollination. Also have second batch at 100% germ rate,  and 10 are thriving out of the top of the soil now. They were planted on the 4th and 5th! Also 8 of ten LRx2's are thriving out of the soil; ordered from Dr. Chronic. They had a 100% germ ratio though.  I'm cool with those eight. I'm not stingy
> LONG LIVE THE LOWRYDER
Click to expand...


----------



## Richy-B

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Nice looking ladies & setup...


nice looking Avatar!


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

Here is a few close-ups. I can see some males and females today for sure. They need a drink so I will look them over and hope to see *lots of Healthy Young Ladies.  * :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## KGB30

Richy-B said:
			
		

> nice looking Avatar!


 
She make you drewal.LOL


----------



## BeachWeed420

looking good brutha cant weight to see the ladies start exploding!!!!!


----------



## Richy-B

KGB30 said:
			
		

> She make you drewal.LOL


Yup


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

I Put  A Post On The Coffee Table And It Seems Everyone Starts The Age Of Their Plants When They First Pop Out Of The Soil. :yay: 
I Put Mine In Soil 6/26 Most Were Up In 3 To 4 Days So I Am Going To Say Mine Are 13 Days Old Today!!:watchplant: 
I Will Post Some Pictures Later To day!1


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

They are starting to show some nice white hairs but there also is several that look like some balls a starten. Everything seems to be doing ok. I whish I had a better camera for close-ups!!


----------



## Richy-B

s21thomas said:
			
		

> I Put A Post On The Coffee Table And It Seems Everyone Starts The Age Of Their Plants When They First Pop Out Of The Soil. :yay:
> I Put Mine In Soil 6/26 Most Were Up In 3 To 4 Days So I Am Going To Say Mine Are 13 Days Old Today!!:watchplant:
> I Will Post Some Pictures Later To day!1


You find that alot when talking about non-AF plants. I also go by the day when I put them in soil. Just sounds more logical, but then again I grow nothing but AF's. So of course I'm going to go by AF lingo. you should to. 
I see what you mean about the pics above. Yes, looks like early ball development.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

Well the girls are 16 days old today. I saved 4 nice males for pollen and cut 15 down in the last few days. Picture 1 is some of the boys I chopped:cry: . I transplanted 22 females and have 4 left pending sex.:hubba:  One female got steped on by my dog and broke @ the stalk. I cut some of the bottom leaves off and transplanted her deeper in a bigger pot below the break. She got a good soaken Voodoo Juice with a little Piranha. I think she will make it so thats 23 Ladies!! 
 I had to go to the Hydro store to get some more soil yesterday. They gave me some Canna Coco to try since I was transplanting. I will be able to do a compare with the Fox Farm. It is a lot easier to work with clean. They swear by it. I also got several other samples of nutrients. 
In all it was a pretty good day yesterday.:48:


----------



## akirahz

Wow, will they really auto-flower??? I'm assuming it means that they flower no matter what the light schedule?


----------



## Richy-B

s21thomas said:
			
		

> Well the girls are 16 days old today. I saved 4 nice males for pollen and cut 15 down in the last few days. Picture 1 is some of the boys I chopped:cry: . I transplanted 22 females and have 4 left pending sex.:hubba: One female got steped on by my dog and broke @ the stalk. I cut some of the bottom leaves off and transplanted her deeper in a bigger pot below the break. She got a good soaken Voodoo Juice with a little Piranha. I think she will make it so thats 23 Ladies!!
> I had to go to the Hydro store to get some more soil yesterday. They gave me some Canna Coco to try since I was transplanting. I will be able to do a compare with the Fox Farm. It is a lot easier to work with clean. They swear by it. I also got several other samples of nutrients.
> In all it was a pretty good day yesterday.:48:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin' good bro! Keep up the good work!
> Here's some Green Mojo for you!
> 
> Even though it doesn't look like you need it!
Click to expand...


----------



## Thorn

akirahz said:
			
		

> Wow, will they really auto-flower??? I'm assuming it means that they flower no matter what the light schedule?



Thats what 'auto-flowering' means :giggle: hehe

Yea they don't need 12/12 to flower, they will flower under 18/6 or 24/0 and also outdoors - you never need to worry about calculating the amount of daylight.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

* I hope they all auto flower!!  
Here are a few pictures, the first 2 are females and the others are males for pollen  :hubba: *


----------



## KGB30

Sweet looking little ladies.


----------



## Thorn

thanks for sharin bro, those are fat little ladies!


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

I watered the Ladies today and gave them a good spray of liquid light. I hope it don't hurt them. Here is acouple of pictures.


----------



## kylet4411

LOOKEN NICE s21!!!!


----------



## KGB30

Oh man no new pictures I guess I'll leave.  lol


----------



## Thorn

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Oh man no new pictures I guess I'll leave.  lol



Are you blind or something?

s21 they look great - fine little monsters coming along! Can't wait to see how big they'll be in flowering


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Oh man no new pictures I guess I'll leave. lol


 
KGB The pictures were on page 2 the last post 
I will post some today when they wake up, they just went lights out. I used liquid light on them last night whren they got their water and nutrients. 
They were streching up twards the light after they got put back under the lights with the Liquid Light. I will post some single plant pictures of the strech of their leaves a little later. 
Its wild what happens once the are sprayed.:holysheep:


----------



## KGB30

Thorn said:
			
		

> Are you blind or something?
> 
> s21 they look great - fine little monsters coming along! Can't wait to see how big they'll be in flowering


 

I seen that bro Just wanted to see more why be unnice I don't know why.

I just wanted to see more.


----------



## KGB30

s21thomas said:
			
		

> KGB The pictures were on page 2 the last post
> I will post some today when they wake up, they just went lights out. I used liquid light on them last night whren they got their water and nutrients.
> They were streching up twards the light after they got put back under the lights with the Liquid Light. I will post some single plant pictures of the strech of their leaves a little later.
> Its wild what happens once the are sprayed.:holysheep:


 


Thank you


----------



## Thorn

KGB30 said:
			
		

> I seen that bro Just wanted to see more why be unnice I don't know why.
> 
> I just wanted to see more.



WHAT? He only posted those yesterday, you didn't even comment on them and then say your going? What do you expect people to say if you don't look properly or give the wrong impression. Try to be clearer next time, otherwise it looks a bit rude.

Can't wait to see those pics, I've heard great stuff about this liquid light - its supposed to be really useful. Let us know how they go with it. Do you know what its made of?


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

Here are some pictures taken @ 14:30 - 7/16 - 19 days old:cool2: The Liquid Light had them standing upright stretching towards the light last night. Today I notice some curling down of the leaves.:confused2: I guess thats it for the Liquid Light The smaller plants are the ones I transplanted a day latter. The one in the gray pot was the broken female, looks like she will pull through.:clap: 
The two small pots on the paint can looks like 1 male and 1 female. I will transplant tomorrow along with the 4 males I saved for pollen.
*I think one of those males may be a Hermie. If I use Hermie pollen will that hurt should I pitch that one??*
I don't know much about doing seeds I only tried one time. It worked out OK got seeds on bottom branches without contaminating the rest of the grow. Thats what I want this grow is to get lots of seeds by just doing some of the smaller buds on the bottom branches.


----------



## KGB30

s21thomas said:
			
		

> Here are some pictures taken @ 14:30 - 7/16 - 19 days old:cool2: The Liquid Light had them standing upright stretching towards the light last night. Today I notice some curling down of the leaves.:confused2: I guess thats it for the Liquid Light The smaller plants are the ones I transplanted a day latter. The one in the gray pot was the broken female, looks like she will pull through.:clap:
> The two small pots on the paint can looks like 1 male and 1 female. I will transplant tomorrow along with the 4 males I saved for pollen.
> *I think one of those males may be a Hermie. If I use Hermie pollen will that hurt should I pitch that one??*
> I don't know much about doing seeds I only tried one time. It worked out OK got seeds on bottom branches without contaminating the rest of the grow. Thats what I want this grow is to get lots of seeds by just doing some of the smaller buds on the bottom branches.
> 
> View attachment 68598
> View attachment 68599
> 
> 
> View attachment 68600
> View attachment 68601
> 
> 
> View attachment 68602
> View attachment 68603


 








Looking yummy bro.



"THOR"

You are right I needed to explain more clearer thank you for letting me know.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

Here are a few pictures taken 7/17 @ 15:30 20 days old. The blury one  is 1 of the males that I saved for pollen it went Hermie,  is  that good to use for pollen?


----------



## Richy-B

s21thomas said:
			
		

> Here are a few pictures taken 7/17 @ 15:30 20 days old. The blury one  is 1 of the males that I saved for pollen it went Hermie, is that good to use for pollen?
> 
> Beautiful plants.  Except that hermie on the bottom, but you know about that. I've grown a hermie before and it pollinated itself and the seeds from a hermie I've read will pass on the hermie trait and you do not want that. That hermie was the worst thing ever. Not worth space in my grow room or any where else for that matter! Ask Hick.
> 
> Pick your best male to pollinate with.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

I Pithced the herm this morning. The other 3 are the biggest and very healthy the best looking males I had. I should get wat I need out of them *THANKS*


----------



## KGB30

Nice looking plants sorry about the hermie bro.


----------



## Richy-B

Cool, I thought that was the only male you had to work with. So, you're cool!


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

No I saved the best looking 4 males I had and I had plenty to choose from :cry: I still have 2 I just transplanted into a bigger pots that may be Hermie's. I also have the one I broke that is doing great. I think I will put her  in a bag today. The other 2 I will watch a while to make sure they are little girls.  Here are pictures taken today 3 weeks old. They are really starting to branch out as they are supposed to. I want to start seeing some white crystal all over them:hubba: :hubba:


----------



## Thorn

wow they are just so fat compared to the original lowryders!

Know what you saying though.. get them babies all frosty!!!


----------



## KGB30

Plants are looking healthier. Hear is some Gr  to help.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

Some new pictures 7/21 24 days old.


----------



## KGB30

Yum!!!!


----------



## Richy-B

Nice looking buds s21Thomas! Mine are keeping me busy with the different ages and mixing nute water for the right aged plant, etc. but any way here's an attachment from my LRx2 Thread showing the extra lower branches. Due to exceptional amounts of lumens. Just click here!Remember mine are only 17 days old! 

LONG LIVE THE LOWRYDER 1 & 2​


----------



## BeachWeed420

Looking good there. Nice and yummy smelling sweet!!!


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

These Ladies Are 4 Weeks Old Today  7/25. They Are On A Fast Nutrient Diet Due To Their 10 Week Life Span. After 1 More Feeding They Will All Get A Good Flush :spit: To Prevent Lockup.:ccc: Than Finish Ther Last Half Strong With All The Goodies They Will Need To Get That Maximum Yield!! :banana: :aok: :bong1:


----------



## KGB30

Wow!!


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

Seems Like The Last 4 Days The Girls Have Slowed Down. Everyday I Was Seeing A Big Change In Them.
Here Is Some Pictures I Took Today! 7/29


----------



## KGB30

21 they are looking tasty....


----------



## [email protected]

looks real good man, im checking out the seedbank you went too maybe get some from them..


----------



## Thorn

wow hairy! Good to see some trichs forming  how old are they now?


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

Thorn said:
			
		

> wow hairy! Good to see some trichs forming  how old are they now?


 

*Thanks man they will be 5 weeks this Friday 1/2 way there  *


----------



## Thorn

cool well your doing a wonderful job! My one LR2 I have going right now is just over halfway there and smells so good and fruity I just wanna eat her! lol

How are you coping with smells levels? I heard the AK47 is meant to be very stiinky


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

The Girls were off on nutrients or pH. The last 2 times I watered I flushed with Clear-ex to try and get them looking like they should. They been getting pale green leaves, yellowing and some brown spots:shocked:  Here are some pictures taken today


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

One word. Amazing!


----------



## puffnstuff

yeh, amazing for 5 weeks old.
puff

edit:  how tall?


----------



## Thorn

smell?


----------



## Melissa

*they look fantastic ,,:48: *


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

puffnstuff said:
			
		

> yeh, amazing for 5 weeks old.
> puff
> 
> edit: how tall?


 
They range fron 15 inches to 3 feet. They young ladies just over their half way point in the grow are sending a sweet 
fragrance in the air.  They smell like a floral shop with lots of fresh bouquets. :smoke1: I have good odor control that should keep the satisfying fragrance of the budding under control throughout the second half of the grow.


----------



## KGB30

Looking good Grand...


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

The Girls will be 6 weeks old tomorrow 8/8. The first picture is an average Girl inside. 
The other pictures is a couple of Hermies.
I caught them early and cut off their the nuts before they opened. :shocked:  :holysheep:  I keep them outside just to be safe. Most likely they will be used for Hash :bong:


----------



## KGB30

21 your thread always makes me drewal. lol


----------



## kylet4411

S21 you have some good looking ladies for 6 weeks.  
The hermie's you have outside look better than a lot of my best grows. Good luck with that hash  Will you post some more pictures of the small fat Girls you got  Fat Girls Need Loven Too :heart:

*GOOD LUCK WITH THE REST OF YOUR GROW​*


----------



## BeachWeed420

*Look-en Good Daddy **The Hermes Might Be A Surprise And Have Some Smokable Bud* :48: :bong: :smoke1: :bong: :joint: :bongin: :bong1: :ccc:


----------



## KGB30

Sorry Grand such a stoner.. lol. My mistake your ladies are looking  very tasty Grand... lol


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

*I gave the Girls a good flush today and went crazy with pictures*:holysheep:  
I GOT SOME DAMN BIG AUTO's 4 weeks to go


----------



## KGB30

Looking Grand buddie... SOOOO tasty yummmmmmmm. lol


----------



## puffnstuff

WOW....really nice man...really nice....way to go.
puff


----------



## Thorn

wow buddy those look phenomenal! You gonna be toking on those for a looooooong time!!!

Have you had a taster yet?


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot

i just got hard looking at those pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sexy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

Thorn said:
			
		

> wow buddy those look phenomenal! You gonna be toking on those for a looooooong time!!!
> 
> Have you had a taster yet?


 
*I had a fan fall over on one yesterday when I was moving to water.  This broke a branch that I cut off. It had a few nice buds that are drying as I type I will give it a taste soon. :bongin: All looks good on the branches that were pollinated. They are loaded with seeds that I hope will be good quality like their Mothers :watchplant:I should end up with a rather large yield but remember I have two sons 19 and 22 that can go through that smoke so quick!! :holysheep: :bong: :48: :bong1: The good thing is they do not buy from friends or strangers only smoke what we grow and keep it all cool what goes on. They know if they would try and sell any they would be *
*CUT-OFF!! FOR-GOOD!! :hitchair: :argue: *


----------



## Thorn

that is very cool and that is exactly how I want to be when it comes to smoke later in life. i'm just 23 and yea i know how fast the smoke can go hehe  shame about that branch, but i'm sure it will be a fantastic smoke anyway! my current lowryder is only 7 weeks and is ready! I couldn't believe it when I quick dried her lower buds as tasters and was completely baked! Then again, I'm used to nasty coated street weed grr!


----------



## Richy-B

GrandDaddyToke said:
			
		

> *I gave the Girls a good flush today and went crazy with pictures*:holysheep:
> I GOT SOME DAMN BIG AUTO's 4 weeks to go


You have some awesome plants GDT.   That's the way I get my LRx1's and LRx2's to grow(big).:lama: We'll b harvesting about the same time,  yours are like a week or two older than mine so it'll be you first.  I can't wait!  For the first time in about 2 yrs I can't get ahold of any bud, or what I do get a hold of is so expensive I won't buy. I'm desperatly waiting on these buds.:watchplant:
If those same people run out and want some it's gonna be the same ticket they gave me! I mean of all the times I've helped them out!  Ya' know.
Again, your plants are very nice!:shocked:  *GREAT JOB!*


----------



## thebest

nice plants man. new to this journal, but I will read it tonight. I am looking for some small growing plants like lowriderXak47, but these look a little big for what I am trying to do. Either way, excelente grow. how much do you think you are going to yeild from this?


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

thebest said:
			
		

> nice plants man. new to this journal, but I will read it tonight. I am looking for some small growing plants like lowriderXak47, but these look a little big for what I am trying to do. Either way, excelente grow. how much do you think you are going to yeild from this?


*They surprised me with their size Too. Its hard to say about the yield I just wait and see. If I predict I am disappointed if it comes up way short. The one link of the grow @ the bottom will give you some thought on the yield *
*A while back I grew 3 auto strains @ once and found that the Kush stayed nice and small with Excel ant buds loaded with crystal. Here is a link to the seeds and the grow I am talking about!!*

http://www.dope-seeds.com/low_life_seeds.htm

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20531&page=5


----------



## Pothead420

are they all autoflowering they look great:hubba:


----------



## Thorn

yo yo yo granddaddy toke how is life treating you and your ladies today??

Could you tell me exactly what size your grow space is and how many lumens you have? I'm curious


----------



## computer07

sweet good looking bud


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

Thorn said:
			
		

> yo yo yo granddaddy toke how is life treating you and your ladies today??
> 
> Could you tell me exactly what size your grow space is and how many lumens you have? I'm curious


 
*LIFE S HARD I WILL GET INTO THAT SOME OTHER TIME !!!!!!:heart: :heart: :heart: PROBLEMS GETTING TO OLD !!:fid: :fid: :ignore:  *

My grow area has 2-1000- watt HPS. It is 24 squar feet 4 x 6 x 7.5 high I don't know what that is in lumes tell me?? I think it is more than needed. I have a 6 inch 440 cfm inline fan for each light, keeps em kool and they vent out my roof!! All is lined with mylar. I hope this gives the information you are looking for!! I used to use 3 400 watt hps in a 20 square foot area i can see that what I have now kicks butt to my older one*!!!!!!! *


----------



## Thorn

cool thanks for answering 

Sounds brilliant man do I wish I could afford to keep a set up like that going! One day...one day... i'm telling ya!

Well you certainly got it right from the look of your girls! They are lapping up them lumens!


----------



## Richy-B

Yes, you have over the required amount of lumens Which means more branching which means more buds, and bigger plants!:holysheep: Not sure how many lumens a 1000 watt hps puts out of the top of my head either. Somebody's got to know. It might depend on what kind of bulbs you use and ballast, maybe? Hell, I forget how many lumens are in my 600wHps:hitchair: Doh'


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

​







*:holysheep:  CLOSED DUE TO                 HURRICANE :holysheep: *




*Well I think the Columbian Red will get one heck of a blow job :hubba: :hubba: Its Gonna Be Gone *:cry: :cry:


----------



## [email protected]

i thought it was still tropical storm? ahhh time to turn on weather channell, im right here with ya my freind... hope all goes good for you in these next few months of hurricane season.


----------



## KGB30

Sucks buddy.. Be safe...


----------



## liermam

Incredible size and growth for autos... Wow.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

*WEEK 8 LOOKS AS IF SOME MIGHT NOT MAKE IT 10 WEEKS.
GOTTA GET THE MIRCOSCOPE OUT AND CHECH THE TRICROMES*


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

*HAD 2 MORE PICTURES I WANTED TO POST!!!!!:*


----------



## [email protected]

how arent they tipping over hahah look thats insane theys more buds then theyre is soil well looks like it from the pics. great grow man strait inspiring. what size bags are those?


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

[email protected] said:
			
		

> how arent they tipping over hahah look thats insane theys more buds then theyre is soil well looks like it from the pics. great grow man strait inspiring. what size bags are those?


 
*They are planted in 2 gallon bags with lots of extra holes cut in the bags, When I feed or water I use 1 gallon per plant. :spit: This gives lots of run off from the bag, easier to chech the ph. I gave them some black strap the last few feedings. IMO I think this helps!! Today I am going to look @ the trics to see how cloudy and if any are amber. I may have to tie-up some of the big ones. *
*The pictures make the plants look somewhat heavier than what they are, but they are Monsters.:holysheep: :banana:* 

 *THANKS FOR YOUR KIND WORDS ON THE GROW* ​


----------



## BeachWeed420

*Looking Real GOOD Daddy*I think I might dry one out and start a smoken if I were you!!!
The buds look SOOO-BIG and full some look like they are getting good color!! 
* GOOD LUCK WITH THE FINISH*


----------



## Richy-B

Awesome as always! Congratulations! And yeah there's usually a plant or two in my grows that just can't make it to ten weeks, thrich's were ready for me. So we always have 1 or 2 we have to pull at 8 weeks also. If it's ready, it's ready! That's some smoke for you, while waiting a couple weeks more for the rest to finish!


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

Richy-B said:
			
		

> Awesome as always! Congratulations! And yeah there's usually a plant or two in my grows that just can't make it to ten weeks, thrich's were ready for me. So we always have 1 or 2 we have to pull at 8 weeks also. If it's ready, it's ready! That's some smoke for you, while waiting a couple weeks more for the rest to finish!


*I checked some of the Girls  or I guess Ladies @ this stage out yesterday with my Radio Shack microscope.*
*There are some that are very cloudy but very little amber. I want to let them go as long as possible because everyday seems to add more nice white frosty crystals to the bud and leaves. I will have lots of smaller leaves to make some Hash/Kief which is my FAVORITE. :bong: *
*I need to get some of the bubble bags or silk screen or something besides coffee filters. I think this grow should produce lots of trichomes if I do it right.There is good videos on You Tube that gives great information on this. The trouble is I am BROKE and want do it with little $$$ LOL ha ha and have good QUALITY!! :aok: :aok: :aok: :aok: *

*:confused2: ANY SUGGESTIONS ON THIS:confused2: ANYONE???*​


----------



## KGB30

Awesome grow buddy


----------



## Richy-B

GrandDaddyToke said:
			
		

> *I checked some of the Girls  or I guess Ladies @ this stage out yesterday with my Radio Shack microscope.*
> *There are some that are very cloudy but very little amber. I want to let them go as long as possible because everyday seems to add more nice white frosty crystals to the bud and leaves. I will have lots of smaller leaves to make some Hash/Kief which is my FAVORITE. :bong: *
> *I need to get some of the bubble bags or silk screen or something besides coffee filters. I think this grow should produce lots of trichomes if I do it right.There is good videos on You Tube that gives great information on this. The trouble is I am BROKE and want do it with little $$$ LOL ha ha and have good QUALITY!! :aok: :aok: :aok: :aok: *
> 
> 
> *:confused2: ANY SUGGESTIONS ON THIS:confused2: ANYONE???*​


The longer you let them go the more amber they'll turn, I promise. I've let a LRx1 grow to 11 weeks and 3 days and it just kept on giving!(mo' Amber Trichomes) I've noticed that with alot of my LR's. Some are ready in 8 weeks others might go longer. Just don't expect alot of amber thrichomes with the breeder's recommended growth cycle. It's usually always a takes a week later than they say. I guess so you don't let them blacken, but usually LR's give alot of cloudy and a few amber. On usual basis.
The hash thing for lil' money is easy. I just got done with my own. It was awesome! and it used cheap around the house type utensils. Im gonna give you the link, just click here to see my thread and a video of Gumby Hash making! 
Gumby Hash Rocks!


----------



## [email protected]

hxxp://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/Bubble_Hash_Bags__200g.cfm?iProductID=2197

3 200g bubble hash bags for like 60 bucks im planning on getting some. the website is everyonedoesit.com


----------



## mistisrising

Very, very nice. I'm just a couple weeks away from starting an auto mix grow, and every time I see someone elses, it gets harder to wait.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

*I needed something to smoke :bong: So I choped down the two I had outside. They are not very big but will get me though till the big chop.:holysheep: 
Trichs were mostly cloudy with some amber We will See  *


----------



## Richy-B

GrandDaddyToke said:
			
		

> *I needed something to smoke :bong: So I choped down the two I had outside. They are not very big but will get me though till the big chop.:holysheep: *
> *Trichs were mostly cloudy with some amber We will See  *
> 
> View attachment 75648


So the ones outside didn't grow as big?(When compared to all around size and weight?)  That's a question I'm asked alot and I can't tell them an answer cuz I've never done it. They look dense as hell though! Probably because of it's shorter light cycle, I think. 
Look good as always!


----------



## mistisrising

Nice outdoor, how were they outside? Do you think another week would have increased the yield any, or would the trichs have been past your  ideal? Let us know the final weight, as richy said, they do look beefy...

I haven't seen too many autos do as well outside as in. I want to try to isolate two different phenos in autos. Some of the banks warn that some will get bigger than others, so I will probably breed the fastest to reinforce the auto pheno, then the largest to try for a auto strain that gives a decent yield outside. The auto aspect would not be as important outside given the longer grow. But I can't justify going through all the hassle that outside growing is, unless I can see my way to at least two ounces by sep 1. Unless the yield is much better, or I can use the same location to harvest twice in a year. As it is now, I could be done by the first week of oct, or so, and get at least four ozs.


----------



## KGB30

Smoke report.lol


----------



## megan23247

*Awesome grow~!  I just read your whole journal very interesting.  Never seen the whole auto flower thing before.  Looking good. *


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

I will get a dry weight on these 2 from outside to let you all know.
There is such a big difference with the out verses in. The 2 that I did out will be close to an OZ each. They are hard as a rock. I could have let them go another week but I needed some smoke!!
My indoor Girls are so much bigger with more crystal and they also have the big hard Buds. I think some of the colas alone will be over an OZ with some plants topping over 3 to 4 oz a piece!! I will try and way all separate but this is hard to do with the curring process.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

mistisrising said:
			
		

> Nice outdoor, how were they outside? Do you think another week would have increased the yield any, or would the trichs have been past your ideal? Let us know the final weight, as richy said, they do look beefy...
> 
> I haven't seen too many autos do as well outside as in. I want to try to isolate two different phenos in autos. Some of the banks warn that some will get bigger than others, so I will probably breed the fastest to reinforce the auto pheno, then the largest to try for a auto strain that gives a decent yield outside. The auto aspect would not be as important outside given the longer grow. But I can't justify going through all the hassle that outside growing is, unless I can see my way to at least two ounces by sep 1. Unless the yield is much better, or I can use the same location to harvest twice in a year. As it is now, I could be done by the first week of oct, or so, and get at least four ozs.


I should have waited @ least another week. But like I said I needed something to SMOKE :bongin: :joint: :bong1: My Girls INSIDE have so much more size, weight, and loaded with trichs,
There is such a difference growing inside under optimal conditions than growing outside!!
I have the Columbian red outside because they get to big inside.I hate to bend and tie the plants to get a grow that turns out to tall.
I have some Thai haze seeds that were free with one of my orders. I am going to try and do them with my next Grow. I will do a short veg time on them and hope they don't out grow the room 
AS far as the Auto strains the only benefit I see outside is their size. They are small with big hard buds that will yield you 30 to 40 grams if the bugs our critters don't get them first. But they can be very well hidden in other vegatation which makes it nice.
Inside Some grow short and fat. I have others that are 3 and 1/2 to 4 feet tall with less buds.
 I pollinated some branches on the short fat ones and they are loaded with seeds. I took a seed off one yesterday and its ready. Hopefully they will turn out like there mother. 
I want to try this NEXT!!!




Short Term Amnesia  > description > Short Term Amnesia is a full auto flowering cross of Soma Seeds Amnesia Haze x Joint Doctors LowRyder then inbred to fix the auto traits, Short Term Amnesia has a wonderful skunky bitter sweet taste with earthy undertones and that real nice haze smell, Short Term Amnesia grows to around 24 inches tall with big sativa fan leaves, the main cola is one big very dense bud showing its lowryder indica traits with smaller short satellite buds, Short Term Amnesia has a sativa high giving you that talkative happy feeling then later on sneaks up on you and knocks you for one making you forget everything.


Seed to harvest: 10 weeks
THC level: Strong 15-20%
Yield per plant: 30 grams upto 50(in ideal conditions)
Order number: #A7
Price: £35.00  GBP in stock now

http://www.dutchbreed.com/8.html

Looks just like what I want:holysheep:


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

*HERE IS A FEW PICTURES OF A LADY THAT STANDS ABOUT 20 INCHES AND HAS A FEW BRANCHES WITH SEEDS*


----------



## Richy-B

GrandDaddyToke said:
			
		

> *HERE IS A FEW PICTURES OF A LADY THAT STANDS ABOUT 20 INCHES AND HAS A FEW BRANCHES WITH SEEDS*
> 
> View attachment 76087
> View attachment 76088
> 
> 
> View attachment 76089


I know what your saying about needing some smoke so I also pulled a lady last night,(pics will be in my thread tonight) I really believe the AF's don't do well outside either. I've got 3 people I've given my seeds to and they cant get them to grow outside either. Well they start off good but then die. I use the same seeds indoors and have a forest, you know. I think it's the strain. It was made for indoor growing in the first place so that's got to be the main reason, or it's just grower error. Yours seemed to turn out just fine. Not just fine but dam* good!


----------



## Melissa

*:holysheep: them autos are huge and fantastic :48:*


----------



## bombbudpuffa

That looks amazing! Makes me want some auto ak47!


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

Richy-B said:
			
		

> I know what your saying about needing some smoke so I also pulled a lady last night,(pics will be in my thread tonight) I really believe the AF's don't do well outside either. I've got 3 people I've given my seeds to and they cant get them to grow outside either. Well they start off good but then die. I use the same seeds indoors and have a forest, you know. I think it's the strain. It was made for indoor growing in the first place so that's got to be the main reason, or it's just grower error. Yours seemed to turn out just fine. Not just fine but dam* good!


 
*OK here is what I got off the 2 outside plants MINUS a few bong hits and a couple of bowls. It is pretty dry, I hung it in a closet with a fan blowing on it for 24 hours, than brown bag for 12 hours or so than the jar, haven't weighed it yet but pitiful !!! One small cola from inside would be more than these 2 from outside and I have LOTS of plants to chop from inside!! *

*But It smokes good for not being cured right, very good high and when you are out of Bud it even makes it better!!!*
:smoke1: :ccc: :48: :bong1: :bongin: :joint: :aok: :fly:


----------



## KGB30

SO YUMMY.lol......


----------



## risktaker27

wow great looking nugs grand daddy beautiful looking plants also cant wait to see how much you yeild from thos babys


----------



## mistisrising

GrandDaddyToke said:
			
		

> AS far as the Auto strains the only benefit I see outside is their size. They are small with big hard buds that will yield you 30 to 40 grams if the bugs our critters don't get them first. But they can be very well hidden in other vegatation which makes it nice.
> Inside Some grow short and fat. I have others that are 3 and 1/2 to 4 feet tall with less buds.
> I pollinated some branches on the short fat ones and they are loaded with seeds. I took a seed off one yesterday and its ready. Hopefully they will turn out like there mother.



Less buds than the small ones, or do you think they are scraggly compared to the smaller ones? It would still be possible to breed in some bigger weight. I would probably cross it with a regular strain that closely matches it's smell and taste for more weight, then back cross to keep the early maturity trait.

Still, they are making my mouth water.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

mistisrising said:
			
		

> Less buds than the small ones, or do you think they are scraggly compared to the smaller ones? It would still be possible to breed in some bigger weight. I would probably cross it with a regular strain that closely matches it's smell and taste for more weight, then back cross to keep the early maturity trait.
> 
> Still, they are making my mouth water.


 
Thanks mistisrising
SCRAGGLY
The 2 I grew outside were less than 10 inches tall. 
They got excellent sun light most of the grow. 
We have afternoon thunder showers almost every day so they got good rain water and less nutrients than the ones inside.
I did give them a basic feeding when I could.
I think the big difference is my indoor gets 18/6 compared to the outdoor getting just around 12 to 13 hours a day.
I also use 2-1000-HPS inside.
IMO the Lowryder strains LOVE that good lighting. 
They are excellent outdoor plant for stealth they fit right in the garden or flower beds with out being noticed unless you were right on them.


----------



## Sexologist420

WOW....ABSOLUTLY ******* AMAZING DUDE!!!!!:holysheep:   I love those plants...the buds are MASSIVE!!!   You are a lucky man.  Serious props on your bro buddy...Take it ez and good luck with the harvast!!!

Pce


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

*I am trimming and chopping 6 today   
The trichs are looking cloudy with good amber.*

*Here are a few pics taken yesterday 64 days old!!
I will post pictures later today of the chopped:hubba: 
If you blow up the first picture its kinda cool the shadow it put on the far door  *

*I need to check my outdoor grow' here in south Florida we are getting hammered with wind and rain bands from GUSTAV that SOB. With more behind Hanna the outdoor grows are taken a beating all over the hole state:rant: :cry: :cry:  :hitchair: *


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

*OK here are the 5 that I chopped and a few pictures of making kief from the cut off leaves and small bud!! At the bottom of the jar you can see the goodies starting to settle out*


----------



## Richy-B

Dude! Those ladies buds are nice. Good job! 
LONG LIVE THE LOWRYDER!


----------



## Exarmy

Hey bro everytime i look at you plants I get so excited! I have 6 Lowlife auto AK's going right now. They are about a week old and just hitting there first 3 finger leaves. What size pots are yours in? Im just trying to guess rough yeild. Im in 2 gallon buckets w/ a 400w mh/hps.


----------



## KGB30

Awesome harvest buddy.lol


----------



## dangreen

*Great grow hope my auto's do half as good.*


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

Exarmy said:
			
		

> Hey bro everytime i look at you plants I get so excited! I have 6 Lowlife auto AK's going right now. They are about a week old and just hitting there first 3 finger leaves. What size pots are yours in? Im just trying to guess rough yeild. Im in 2 gallon buckets w/ a 400w mh/hps.


 
I started in 6" pots for about 18 days all sexed. Then I went to the 2 gallon bags!!
My last grow was under 400 watt hps I have a couple of 1000's now. 
Here is a link to the 400 watt grow multi Lowryder Strains

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20531


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

*I chopped 2 more today. The others from a few days ago are curing just fine, will post some pictures of that bud in a few days . Here is what I cut today!!*


----------



## cuy103

Simply and Truly Fantastic!!!

Mouthwatering...​


----------



## mistisrising

That's gorgeous. I can't freakin' wait...


----------



## Richy-B

Beautiful as always! Good job!


----------



## FourTwenty

great job man


----------



## Thorn

nice bro! I am loving those colours in there! Nice one!


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

*The 5 plants I cut last week are dried but still curing. I thought I would post a few pictures.
 I also cut them all today. A few days ago I cut 2 that I have been manicuring and working with all the trimming my hands are like paste. The 5 plants weighed in @ 12.5 OZ's, unbelievable the other 2 are still damp and the ones hanging I will starting trimming a few tomorrow. I think there is 14 or 15 left to do.
 This is a lot of work. :ignore: :ignore: 
I had very good luck with my seeds I think there is around 200 that were off the best looking Girls maybe 6 or 7 lower branches were pollinated and no problems spreading through the plant.
I may just do this strain again.
The smoke taste like Afghani hash,and expands in my lungs like good hash it is so tasty and kicks my *** for not being cured all the way it is DA-BOMB.:hubba: 
 I would have to say this is my best grow ever and out of all the auto strains I have done this the AK47 is the MOST POTENT!!!!:holysheep: *


----------



## mistisrising

Nice, nice, nice, nice. I'm high from lookin' at it. I'm gonna have to keep up with your grows, always looks good.


----------



## Sexologist420

Holy cow dude thats amazing!!! Mad props man.


----------



## tn_toker420

WOW ...Nice Harvest GDT ...Hope all is well in your area due to Hanna...hang in there buddy...So ya got some good viable seeds from this harvest ??? I'm thinking about going w/ the auto ak or joint dr. auto mix ...not sure, but keep us updated w/ some nice pics of the cured product  ...come check out my buds, see what ya think for a young'n ...


----------



## thebest

GOD DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA**... Dude I want to be you right now... Blunts for everyone??


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

the best said:
			
		

> GOD DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA**... Dude I want to be you right now... Blunts for everyone??


 
*Man I wish I had HELP trimming up these plants :holysheep: *
*Never ending, next grow I am going to cut down on how many plants I do  *
*I figured if I have the space and running the lights go ahead and use it, but this grow has been a lot of work from all the watering, nutrients,and now the trim. :ignore: :ignore:*
*Here is a few pictures of what I have been working on the last several days. I trim and toke, but only so much because this BUD puts the BUZZ :bong2: :ccc: ON!! It's GREAT!! :laugh: :banana: :ccc: *


----------



## [email protected]

ey man them pics arnt working what a buzz kill haha going on your thread first outta everyones to see the dankest harvest currently and bam not working haha. dude congrats on the excellent grow, so how much you estimate in total dry weight? so are you going to cut back on watts next grow too or just plants? man i cant wait for your new thread, im thinking building a new flower area kinda like your first setup only enclosed and ac cooled cause your crazy runnning all them fans and no ac and geting by in this heat.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

[email protected] said:
			
		

> ey man them pics arnt working what a buzz kill haha going on your thread first outta everyones to see the dankest harvest currently and bam not working haha. dude congrats on the excellent grow, so how much you estimate in total dry weight? so are you going to cut back on watts next grow too or just plants? man i cant wait for your new thread, im thinking building a new flower area kinda like your first setup only enclosed and ac cooled cause your crazy runnning all them fans and no ac and geting by in this heat.


 
I do run Ac It vents @ the top of Grow area but I have 2 in-line fans pulling air through 6 inch lines to keep lights cool. 
All air pulled out from vented lines must be replaced with fans also keeps the plants blowing to stay strong and keeps air circulating.
 I run my AC @ 76 to 77 degrees, when lights go out the timer turns off exhaust fans and I bump the air down a degree or so to simulate the night.


----------



## dangreen

GrandDaddyToke said:
			
		

> *The 5 plants I cut last week are dried but still curing. I thought I would post a few pictures.
> I also cut them all today. A few days ago I cut 2 that I have been manicuring and working with all the trimming my hands are like paste. The 5 plants weighed in @ 12.5 OZ's, unbelievable the other 2 are still damp and the ones hanging I will starting trimming a few tomorrow. I think there is 14 or 15 left to do.
> This is a lot of work. :ignore: :ignore:
> I had very good luck with my seeds I think there is around 200 that were off the best looking Girls maybe 6 or 7 lower branches were pollinated and no problems spreading through the plant.
> I may just do this strain again.
> The smoke taste like Afghani hash,and expands in my lungs like good hash it is so tasty and kicks my *** for not being cured all the way it is DA-BOMB.:hubba:
> I would have to say this is my best grow ever and out of all the auto strains I have done this the AK47 is the MOST POTENT!!!!:holysheep: *
> 
> View attachment 77713
> View attachment 77714
> 
> 
> View attachment 77715
> View attachment 77718



5 plants 12.5oz that is killer man. I am defiantly doing Auto Ak47 next.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

hey GrandDaddy...that is one AWESOME harvest my friend...Thanks for stopping in my shed...are you planing to use those 1000 watt you got in the 4x8 shed room?  and if so will there be any heat issues?..i know sheds run a bit warmer in summer time due to no ventilation...I insolated mine for winter grows..and temps stay in the high 70's..Summer is a Diffrent animal all togather..but winter grows get me threw the summer ..lol..we find what works 4us right?  anyway thanks for the kind words in my shed..KEEP M GREEN


420


----------



## KGB30

TOO tasty.lol


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> hey GrandDaddy...that is one AWESOME harvest my friend...Thanks for stopping in my shed...are you planing to use those 1000 watt you got in the 4x8 shed room? and if so will there be any heat issues?..i know sheds run a bit warmer in summer time due to no ventilation...I insolated mine for winter grows..and temps stay in the high 70's..Summer is a Diffrent animal all togather..but winter grows get me threw the summer ..lol..we find what works 4us right? anyway thanks for the kind words in my shed..KEEP M GREEN
> 
> *I walled off a part of the shed which is 12x12. The grow area is about 32 sq. feet have an AC unit for the grow area. I bought a C02 unit with a timer and will be testing to see what I need to set it @. I also have 3 powerfull in line fans if need. I will post some pictures of what I am doing see what you think. I think heat won't be any problem with fans an AC. I worry more about the cold we get here sometimes in Dec., Jan., and Feb. I think the heat from the lights will help then. But what about the 6 hours dark?? Thanks for your concern like I said see what you think once I post a few pictures of what i am doing*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Hey GrandDaddy...I put a cadet wall mount heater with built in thermostat..did you insolate the shed?  I did and the wrapped it with vapor barrier..set your timmers for the lights to be off during the day when temps are warmer..I will look back for some pics update..until then take care and be safe


KEEP M GREEN


----------



## thebest

Simply amaizing man. I dont know what else to say, kind of speechless. Great grow. Hope you enjoy man. looks like you got enough to last you awhile


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner

Richy-B said:
			
		

> I know what your saying about needing some smoke so I also pulled a lady last night,(pics will be in my thread tonight) I really believe the AF's don't do well outside either. I've got 3 people I've given my seeds to and they cant get them to grow outside either. Well they start off good but then die. I use the same seeds indoors and have a forest, you know. I think it's the strain. It was made for indoor growing in the first place so that's got to be the main reason, or it's just grower error. Yours seemed to turn out just fine. Not just fine but dam* good!



That was some awesome looking bud! You must have a lot of seeds from her. Do the genetics for the seeds you propagated seem better than the originals?


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner

GrandDaddyToke said:
			
		

> *The 5 plants I cut last week are dried but still curing. I thought I would post a few pictures.
> I also cut them all today. A few days ago I cut 2 that I have been manicuring and working with all the trimming my hands are like paste. The 5 plants weighed in @ 12.5 OZ's, unbelievable the other 2 are still damp and the ones hanging I will starting trimming a few tomorrow. I think there is 14 or 15 left to do.
> This is a lot of work. :ignore: :ignore:
> I had very good luck with my seeds I think there is around 200 that were off the best looking Girls maybe 6 or 7 lower branches were pollinated and no problems spreading through the plant.
> I may just do this strain again.
> The smoke taste like Afghani hash,and expands in my lungs like good hash it is so tasty and kicks my *** for not being cured all the way it is DA-BOMB.:hubba:
> I would have to say this is my best grow ever and out of all the auto strains I have done this the AK47 is the MOST POTENT!!!!:holysheep: *
> 
> View attachment 77713
> View attachment 77714
> 
> 
> View attachment 77715
> View attachment 77718



Nice manicure!


----------



## thebest

i still can't get over how juicy your buds look man. I really wish we could trade spots long enough for a bong rip! haha well enjoy man. you deserve it


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*CONGRATS mang on what looks to be a very healthy harvest. :hubba:  *


----------



## Thorn

Hows the smoking going? They look so lush! I wish I had something to toke on 

Keep it green


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

Thorn said:
			
		

> Hows the smoking going? They look so lush! I wish I had something to toke on
> 
> Keep it green


 
Thanks thorn I wish i could give you some. 
i ended up with 2 lbs 8oz out of 21 plants.
Gave a lot away to some friends that have medical problems and no $$$.
We can't smok all that!!!:hubba: :hubba:


----------



## Thorn

nice one good on ya! I bet they appreciated that! Well done on a fantastic harvest! Look forward to seeing your next project


----------



## dangreen

Your yield was excellent! Great job wish i could try some of that too :holysheep:!

My Diesel Ryders are at 5 weeks i can't wait to try them out.  Been pulling pre-mature bud off my outdoor .


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner

Your dried buds from the AK look like purps a little. I wonder what would happen if Afghani and the AK were crossed.


----------



## Melissa

*:holysheep: beautiful harvest :aok: *


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner

Did it really automatically flower? I mean did it just do it before the change in photo-period?


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner

GrandDaddyToke said:
			
		

> *I needed something to smoke :bong: So I choped down the two I had outside. They are not very big but will get me though till the big chop.:holysheep:
> Trichs were mostly cloudy with some amber We will See  *
> 
> View attachment 75648



They're mini AK's! Those are some cute-fattie plants dude!


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner

:banana: This was one of the best grows I have seen on here! Those plants looked so lush and rainforest worthy! This was so cool! Straight to the point too with lots of info about feeding and the set up, etc.


----------



## time4tokin20s

Just checked back in on the grow.Nice Harvest Grand Daddy!!!


----------



## tn_toker420

Thought i'd drop by and see how's it comin' along with the next grow...Hope it's comin' along...take care and take it easy


----------



## TokeWithHope

man those look great!


----------



## mgolu24

TokeWithHope said:
			
		

> man those look great!


Those really are great 

keep up the good work


----------



## Richy-B

Totally sweet harvest.:holysheep:  That's a hell of a yield.  Alot of thrichomes with the Auto ak47?


----------



## Richy-B

GrandDaddyToke said:
			
		

> *Man I wish I had HELP trimming up these plants :holysheep: *
> *Never ending, next grow I am going to cut down on how many plants I do  *
> *I figured if I have the space and running the lights go ahead and use it, but this grow has been a lot of work from all the watering, nutrients,and now the trim. :ignore: :ignore:*
> *Here is a few pictures of what I have been working on the last several days. I trim and toke, but only so much because this BUD puts the BUZZ :bong2: :ccc: ON!! It's GREAT!! :laugh: :banana: :ccc: *
> 
> View attachment 77996
> View attachment 77997
> 
> 
> View attachment 77998


I hate trimming too!


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

Richy-B said:
			
		

> Totally sweet harvest.:holysheep: That's a hell of a yield. Alot of thrichomes with the Auto ak47?


 
Yes loaded with trichs. I made some kief with the trimmings from about 18 plants. I just used ice ,mixer, strainers, and the old coffee filters long messy process BUT I got 35 and 1/2 grams of the finest kief/hash I ever made.
it would never dry completely out. I think that was because there was so much trichs not sure the color was a brownish black it tastes like Afghani hash. I love it:holysheep: I have a grow started with some of the seeds from that grow. before it finishes I will get some bubble bags just searching for the best deal on line. I can't find them locally. 
I am going to start a journal cause My wife:hitchair: :angrywife: :angrywife: :rant: moved me out to the shed!! what a job put in Ac Ran to separate power lines with 30 amp breakers on each. i had to build walls cause I could not use the whole 12 x 12 shed need some room for junk.
Had to purchase CO2 setup cause not enough in there to get a good grow. I am almost done and will post some pictures of the seedlings coming up and the new grow area.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

Richy-B said:
			
		

> I hate trimming too!


 
*When I was @ my Hydro store stalking up (was out of almost everything) they showed me an auto trimmer. It was big $$ and not sure how it would do?? They also had a used one they wanted $300.00 for. It was like new and they told me if they still had it in 10 weeks I could try it to see if I wanted it. They are great people , they give me lots of free samples and always a 15% discount but I do spend lots of money there. They let you trade in stuff and sell used equipment which makes it nice  *
*The trimmer would take a lot of the work out but you would still have to do the fine manicuring which would not be to bad!! *


----------



## godspeedsuckah

Careful with that AK 47 Granddaddy, I hear there were kids overdosing in PA from it.:stoned: :giggle:


----------



## Thorn

hey granddaddy how are you doing?

That hash sounds awesome! Wish I could get me some of that right now...i need something to knock me out!


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

Thorn said:
			
		

> hey granddaddy how are you doing?
> 
> That hash sounds awesome! Wish I could get me some of that right now...i need something to knock me out!


 

*Yes it would a few hits off the pipe :bongin: or bong :bong: and it sets you right back. I love It :holysheep: I need to stop in and check on your mint hope their doing well   *


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Careful with that AK 47 Granddaddy, I hear there were kids overdosing in PA from it.:stoned: :giggle:


 
*I am a 53 year old man and it kicks my butt:holysheep: *

*Are you serious or just joking??*


----------



## godspeedsuckah

GrandDaddyToke said:
			
		

> *I am a 53 year old man and it kicks my butt:holysheep: *
> 
> *Are you serious or just joking??*



There was some article on here (i think the news section) stating that there was in increase of marijuana overdoses in the Philly area due to AK47. Apparently teens were getting their hands on it and getting a little "paranoid" LOL and went to the emergency room. Sounds laced to me, but who knows.


----------



## godspeedsuckah

I think this is it.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31677&highlight=ak47


----------



## Richy-B

Dozingoffaroundthecorner said:
			
		

> Your dried buds from the AK look like purps a little. I wonder what would happen if Afghani and the AK were crossed.


Take a look at my LRx1's and 2's. Then we'll talk purp.


----------



## Richy-B

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> There was some article on here (i think the news section) stating that there was in increase of marijuana overdoses in the Philly area due to AK47. Apparently teens were getting their hands on it and getting a little "paranoid" LOL and went to the emergency room. Sounds laced to me, but who knows.


*U cannot overdose on weed!!!!! They were either having an Anxiety attack or it was laced!!!!!*


----------



## Thorn

totally agree with richy there my friends! And yea it can be pretty scarey when you've had a little too much and your body startes to feel weird and white and then of course all that happens is you end up vomiting.

I did wonder if you could overdose if you ate too much? But well I still to mostly smoking anyway


----------



## thebest

Ive had a few instances where I just thought "Holly **** im high!" and then I just decided to go with it. I mean if your really messed up, you might as well enjoy it! Cuz, gettin to that point, especially for everyday smokers, like my self, its extremely hard. Anyways. back to the overdosing. I have never heard of someone overdoseing on MJ. atleast not to the point of death. just some minor freaking out. Although, if you guys/gals ever do get a chance and havn't heard it, go look up cop overdoses on weed brownies. I found it hilarious! I would recomend being baked for it though. But then again, I recomened that for everything you do


----------



## Exarmy

Richy-B said:
			
		

> *U cannot overdose on weed!!!!! They were either having an Anxiety attack or it was laced!!!!!*


 
I heard you have yo smoke something like 15,000lbs in 20 min.........hehehe that would be a fun trip....


----------



## darksideofoz

GrandDaddyToke said:
			
		

> Here are some pictures taken @ 14:30 - 7/16 - 19 days old....
> 
> View attachment 68598
> View attachment 68599
> 
> 
> View attachment 68600
> View attachment 68601
> 
> 
> View attachment 68602
> View attachment 68603



Question: Do you think these plants at that old could fit through a tube that is 3" in diameter? (a pottiputki planting tubes largest size is 78mm diamter.)

Maybe even a bit older?  23 days tops...what do you think?


----------



## uptosumpn

*JUS ABSOLUTLY AMAZING....THE AUTOS ARE DA REAL DEAL..UR JOURNAL IZ A ******* INSPARATION TO ME TO GET ME **** GOIN...(STILL BUYING SUPPLIES:hubba: ...WAS TRYING TO START A NEW YEARS START DATE, BUT X-MAS BILLS KILLED ME) PLUS STRAINS I WANT ARE OUT OF STOCK...DEF GONNA POLLINATE SUM BICTHES FOR MY OWN SEEDS WHEN I CAN...HEY, I C U FROM DA DIRTY TOO , DOES THE SHOP U GO TO HAVE A WEB-SITE, OR CAN U GIVE ME THE NAME?? *
AND TRUST ME, THAT TRIMMER IS GONNA BE ONE OF YOUR BEST INVESTMENTS...GET IT!!!(I WAS HELPING A FRIEND WITH HIS HARVEST AND THAT **** SAVES A LOT OF TIME AND YOUR BACK, ESPECIALLY WHEN YOU HAVE THAT MANY PLANTS I'M GONNA GET ONE AFTER THIS HARVEST ..MY OP WILL CONSIST OF 25-35 AUTOS, HOMEBOX XL, 600HPS & 600MH, RADIANT 6 REFLECTOR,440CFM WINDTUNNEL 6" FAN WITH CAN 50 FILTER, 6" IN-LINE FAN FOR LIGHT. GOING WID FOXFARM OCEANS FOREST SOIL,THEIR 3 PART NUTES AND SOULBES SUPPLEMENTS, WITH SUPERTHRIVE B+, VOODO JUICE, SOME GOOD OL' MOLASSESS...AND I C U USE LIQUID LIGHT...DO U RECCOMMEND?     :holysheep: 


			
				GrandDaddyToke said:
			
		

> *When I was @ my Hydro store stalking up (was out of almost everything) they showed me an auto trimmer. It was big $$ and not sure how it would do?? They also had a used one they wanted $300.00 for. It was like new and they told me if they still had it in 10 weeks I could try it to see if I wanted it. They are great people , they give me lots of free samples and always a 15% discount but I do spend lots of money there. They let you trade in stuff and sell used equipment which makes it nice  *
> *The trimmer would take a lot of the work out but you would still have to do the fine manicuring which would not be to bad!! *


----------



## jnyce1320

Granddaddy how frequent did you have to water your plants


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

jnyce1320 said:
			
		

> Granddaddy how frequent did you have to water your plants


 
*Small pots every other day*
*2 gallon bags every 3 to 4 days @ first than every other day the rest of the grow  *


----------



## uptosumpn

i'll be using 3gal grow bags growing autos also..would the same times apply? 


			
				GrandDaddyToke said:
			
		

> *Small pots every other day*
> *2 gallon bags every 3 to 4 days @ first than every other day the rest of the grow  *


----------



## tchashow

i am about to start my first grow and i wanted to do a lowryder and your journal just convinced me to do auto ak. thank you. you r really an inspiration. hope i can do half as good as you.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

uptosumpn said:
			
		

> i'll be using 3gal grow bags growing autos also..would the same times apply?


 
*Most likely but a 3 gallon will need water less.*
*It also depends on your lights venting and fans running.*
*I always lift my bags/pots and can tell by their weight if they are dry. After a while you can just get the feel if you need water.*
*GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR GROW.*
*Start a journal with pictures.*​ 
* GET THE MAXIMUM YIELD  *​


----------



## 4TheCause

GrandDaddyToke,
very nice indeed! I have a few questions if you have time:
1.) Did you get that yield without using CO2? I saw your setup in the beginning of this thread and didn't see any CO2 tanks. Those buds are huge for this small of a plant. What are your general thoughts/opinions on CO2 usage?
2.) Why don't you just start your seeds into the 3 gallon grow bags instead of transplanting them?
3.) PLEASE describe your drying/curing process a little. I see that you simply mention that you do 24 hours with a continuous fan blowing on them, then 12 hours in a brown bag, then into the jars! Is that it?

Thanks,

4TheCause

Thanks,


----------



## uptosumpn

hey grand daddy, can you tell me the name of the store u go to? or do they have a web-site?..because i wanna trade in /out stuff and seems like they give some great deals...! :hubba: 



			
				GrandDaddyToke said:
			
		

> *When I was @ my Hydro store stalking up (was out of almost everything) they showed me an auto trimmer. It was big $$ and not sure how it would do?? They also had a used one they wanted $300.00 for. It was like new and they told me if they still had it in 10 weeks I could try it to see if I wanted it. They are great people , they give me lots of free samples and always a 15% discount but I do spend lots of money there. They let you trade in stuff and sell used equipment which makes it nice  *
> *The trimmer would take a lot of the work out but you would still have to do the fine manicuring which would not be to bad!! *


----------



## darksideofoz

is LST or some sort of training even in the question with these size of plants?


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

uptosumpn said:
			
		

> hey grand daddy, can you tell me the name of the store u go to? or do they have a web-site?..because i wanna trade in /out stuff and seems like they give some great deals...! :hubba:


 
www.simplyhydroponics.com Largo Florida


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

darksideofoz said:
			
		

> is LST or some sort of training even in the question with these size of plants?


 
*I never tried but they grow so fast with good light @ 18/6 and finish in less than 10 weeks I think it may be kinda hard but I never LSTed either so I can't say for sure*


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

4TheCause said:
			
		

> GrandDaddyToke,
> very nice indeed! I have a few questions if you have time:
> 1.) Did you get that yield without using CO2? I saw your setup in the beginning of this thread and didn't see any CO2 tanks. Those buds are huge for this small of a plant. What are your general thoughts/opinions on CO2 usage?
> 2.) Why don't you just start your seeds into the 3 gallon grow bags instead of transplanting them?
> 3.) PLEASE describe your drying/curing process a little. I see that you simply mention that you do 24 hours with a continuous fan blowing on them, then 12 hours in a brown bag, then into the jars! Is that it?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 4TheCause
> 
> Thanks,


 
I Had co2 going for the first couple weeks of the grow, but it got to expensive and became a pain because i had to swap my tank out every week. So I used inline fan 24hrs a day pulling in fresh air from outside, which gave me a good enough amount of co2.

I use small pots to start because they drink up your solution faster in a small pot so you can feed them at a more rapid rate. For me I seem to get a faster grow rate then just starting them in a 3gal bag. When flushing or watering you want to have plenty of water/nutrients running through the bottom drainage holes so you know your plants roots are totally saturated. I was told good runoff helps prevent your roots from haveing a nutrient lockup. It also helps because your using less nutrients while the plants are small in a small pot because it takes less water to soak it.

I hang my plants upside down in a dark closet for anywhere between 1-4 days. I keep a small fan oscilating on low to keep good air circulation. After 24hrs I check to see if anythings fully dried such as some of the small side nugz. From there I put them in brown paper bags for a day or 2. Then on to the curing jars. I check my jars every day because they start to get some moisture back when they are in the jars. If they become moist I put them back into paper bags until they are fully dried again. Some like they're bud a little moist, but i prefer a nice fully dried and fully cured nugz, which can take 3-4wks of going into the jars. Just make sure you check your nugz for moisture when they're in jars you dont want bud mold.


----------



## uptosumpn

All great info GDT! but can u please answer these 2 very important ques for me... i read both of your threads, (the blueprint for auto grows IMO) and was wondering...what size was your starter pots?? ( i was thinking about using 16oz party cups!) and I know light is always an issue, but if you go back maybe 1 page you can see my ealier posts as far as set-up is concerned..with that said, do you think that I can achieve 1.5oz-2oz per plant dry with 20 plants in a 56" x 56" x 78.5" cabinet under a 600hps, hortilux?? Or would I need to go for the 1000hps like you used? Help!


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

uptosumpn said:
			
		

> All great info GDT! but can u please answer these 2 very important ques for me... i read both of your threads, (the blueprint for auto grows IMO) and was wondering...what size was your starter pots?? ( i was thinking about using 16oz party cups!) and I know light is always an issue, but if you go back maybe 1 page you can see my ealier posts as far as set-up is concerned..with that said, do you think that I can achieve 1.5oz-2oz per plant dry with 20 plants in a 56" x 56" x 78.5" cabinet under a 600hps, hortilux?? Or would I need to go for the 1000hps like you used? Help!


 
*I started in 4 inch pots on all the Auto's.I left them in that pot until sexed usually done 14 to 18 days.*
*I think you would just fine in 16 oz cups.*
*Make sure you have good drainage in them.*
*It is hard to say what a plant final yield will be but if you can get 20 plants in that area you could rotate them to try and get equal amounts of light directly under your 600.*
*With the proper nutrients, temp, ventilation and all the other unexpected I would think you would end up with a sizable yield  *

*The new wave of autoflowering hybrids is finally here, and leading from the front is the Automatic AK47! Our first foray into the autoflowering world and still our favourite. Crossing the very best AK47 we could find with the autoflowering genes of Lowryder, we have produced a strain that is the perfect blend of the two. Everything that we loved about the AK47 has been left intact from its beautiful aroma and resin encrusted buds through to its unique bud structure and astonishing potency. The cross with Lowryder means that now it can be grown virtually anywhere. Balconies, patios, window boxes, indoors or outdoors, connoisseur grade marijuana is now attainable for every grower. Autoflowering strains flower in response to age rather than light cycle. Automatic AK47 will grow vegetatively for approximately 14 days then enter into a rapid, almost violent flowering period. For the next 56 days they will branch out profusely, throw out pistils in their thousands, calyxes will swell and a coating of resin glands will make the mature plant glisten as if dusted with fine diamonds. Odour levels are quite high and a large quantity of flowering females can certainly produce quite an aroma! There are 2 distinct variations in aroma, one is somewhat spicy and the other is sweet but both types produce the same effect. Previously, especially in the northern hemisphere, the average grower was limited to the strains one could grow successfully. Now with Automatic AK47 you can grow marijuana that before, many would have no chance of fully ripening under natural outdoor conditions. With a lifespan of a mere 70 days from seed to harvest it is not only possible to get an early harvest of high quality marijuana but multiple harvests per season. Indoors, a perpetual harvest has never been easier to maintain. The increased height compared to earlier autoflowering strains brings with it increased yield. Indoors under lights is the optimum growing environment for Automatic AK47, coupled with a light regime of 20/4 and adequate rootspace, yield can easily surpass 40g per plant but even outdoors with no supplemental lighting during summer, 30g per plant is very common. We believe that our Automatic AK47 is the most potent autoflowering hybrid available as well as the heaviest yielder*
*This was copied from here if you want to get some more information!!*


*I hope I answered your questions, just remember patience and treat your ladies good and they will give you that* *MAXIMUM YIELD*


----------



## uptosumpn

thanks for the info.....I will put like 6 pencil sized holes in the bottom of cups..think that will be good enough? Also, I know it's in your thread, but a lot was left out..so can you give me a re-cap on your feeding sched...ie; when & how much nutes/supp used...really appriciate it...


----------



## lowlife

awsome one of my favourite grow logs ive seen on the net. nice results. 

regards 

lowlife


----------



## 4TheCause

well....I really feel like I should say something to Lowlife seeds, but it may be pointless and maybe it's just all coinsidense of my recent bad fortune. So far, I have chosen not to complain to Lowlife about it. I purchased 10 Lowlife auto-ak47 seeds and planted the 10 seeds in ideal conditions. I had 7 seeds sprout successfully, 3 never made it. They grew quite rapidly, but unfortunately, ALL 7 seeds turned out male. After doing much more research on a few other forums, it seems like many other people that are known good growers have had issues with Lowlife seeds auto flowering seeds. Not everyone had problems, of course (GDT), but enough to make me not want to take a risk of ordering this strain from them again.
I am more sick over the fact that I won't be able to enjoy the "rewards" and I was also looking very forward to watching these grow from start to finish!
What's a guy to do? Take the loss and move on, or should I try to see if they would work with me and maybe send replacements?

Stay safe


----------



## Thorn

4thecause,it may be worth emailing them or whatever and saying what happened and ask for what they suggest.


----------



## smokeup420

yea  when i delt with them they seemed very nice n reasonable,n sounded like theyy had pleeeeenty of seed.  i orderd 10 white rusian auto's from them.. as of right now i only did one indoors(waiting till late may early june).anyways  she germinated withing 24 hours(waited 48) and showed sex exactly when they said they should(males @2 and females @3) i got a female.. maybe just luck orsumthin im doin, but hoppin the rest will do great....._*i mean just write em an email  cant hurt.*_


----------



## uptosumpn

Hey Gdt, Anything New Going?? And What Day Did You Start To Feed Nutes,(ie; Big Bloom And Superthrive) And How Much Water In Those Stater Pots Did U Give Em In The Beginning


----------



## battista10

can u tell me exactly when u started to use nutrients and how much you used  
each time


----------



## money man

Hey GD - Just wanted to say thanks really.

Read your grow a number of times and followed it quite closely.

Managed to pull 64g's from an EasyRyder and 82g's from one LowLife Auto AK47, AND that was under CFL's!!!!

Try some different Autos man got some crackers at autofloweringseeds.com - Try the blueberry!

One 250W and one 125W side light.

Found your link in my favourites and just thought i'd say thanks really!

MM :aok:


----------



## kannabiskrusadrz

Those plants and starts are sad, start over. Your lighting needs upgrade.


----------

